# Soon to be first time owner! NEED ADVICE!



## willycavs10 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm new here and i am preparing to get my first hedgehog ever soon! they will be born in about 2 weeks and i will pick him/her up soon after. i was wondering what the best type of cage was, i like the tupperware setups with the one for food and bed and the other for play and litter box. is that the best or would a "2 story" setup work?

i loved all of these cages... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 4236489491

which is the best for the hedgie? which is the best for me? should i only put "bedding (recycled news paper from Fresh World Bedding)" down where i want it to play or just in the litter box?

any other pictures, ideas, or thoughts???

Thanks!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

HedgieMate's setup is very nice.  Remember some hedgehogs will use a loft, some won't. IMO a single leveled cage is ideal. The best bedding IMO is fleece liners. If you do a search, you can find tons of info on them.  

PS, if you hedgie is being born in 2 weeks, that doesn't guarantee anything. The babies may not make it. If they do, you are looking at about 10 weeks from now, to when you could pick him/her up.


----------



## willycavs10 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok! i was just being optimistic, i am SO excited to pick him/her up hahaha do you think that the dual cage with the pipe is a good setup?


----------



## willycavs10 (Jan 19, 2010)

Any thoughts on which of those will be the best setup for a new hedgehog? i dont know if he/she will like the tunnels but how will i find out without trying


----------

